# Test drove an Rx8 and GTO today



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

It was a good day today. Took the bike to my school orientation and stopped at some dealers on the way home. First dealer I stopped at had an 05 Rx8 6 speed for $14995, i asked to sit in it and hear it run; next thing I know the guy asked if I wanted to "take it for a spin". Naturally I said "yes"! I put about 5 miles on it and learned this: I would NEVER buy a rotary engine car. While it was pretty neat inside, (the seats are pretty cool, and the short shifter is really fun), the engine felt completely gutless below 5k RPM. I almost stalled it out trying not to rev it so fricken high!
The GTO was a completely different story. It was an 04, 6 speed, with 36k miles, salvage title selling for $11995. Same routine, asked to sit in/hear run, and the guy asked if I would be trading in the bike... I told a white lie and next thing I know he's walking away telling me to be safe  I got about a mile down the road and let it rip. That thing put me back in my seat, and I got the tires loose shifting to third! Last time I did that was in my M5. It was surprisingly comfortable, and the red interior kicked @ss. I really didn't want to let go of it, I would take it home in a heart beat if I had the money. The exhaust sounds perfect, seats were nice, and the power feels insane in 1-5 gear. 

Long story short, I'll be looking for a GTO in the near-ish future. I love BMW, but if I find a good deal on one I'm jumping head first!


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been looking at 06's myself. I love the blue one with the blue interior and the orange one with black and orange interior. Of course I would get the 6.2 liter one. I have not yet driven one yet.. does it handle like other larger GM cars where the steering feels floaty?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

ToyDriver said:


> I have been looking at 06's myself. I love the blue one with the blue interior and the orange one with black and orange interior. Of course I would get the 6.2 liter one. I have not yet driven one yet.. does it handle like other larger GM cars where the steering feels floaty?


The GTO is built on the Australian Holden chassis, which, even though a bit dated, is way more performance-oriented than most other GM offerings.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You're going from an M5 to a GTO? That seems like a downgrade to me, especially one with a salvage title. :yikes:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

on a 60 second autox course the RX-8 will smoke that GTO by at least 6 seconds, they don't handle worth a sh-t


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> The GTO is built on the Australian Holden chassis, which, even though a bit dated, is way more performance-oriented than most other GM offerings.


Well I just want stupid fast power for cheap so it seems to fit the ticket. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> You're going from an M5 to a GTO? That seems like a downgrade to me, especially one with a salvage title. :yikes:


M5 is a project car not yet completed, and it also has a salvage title (that's why a 20 year old college student can afford it )



TeamM3 said:


> on a 60 second autox course the RX-8 will smoke that GTO by at least 6 seconds, they don't handle worth a sh-t


 I wouldn't go that far, it handled pretty nice in real world conditions. It's not too often we shift at the redline and stay in 1/2 gear for 60 seconds while dodging stationary pedestrians...



ToyDriver said:


> I have been looking at 06's myself. I love the blue one with the blue interior and the orange one with black and orange interior. Of course I would get the 6.2 liter one. I have not yet driven one yet.. does it handle like other larger GM cars where the steering feels floaty?


I thought it felt nice, as previously stated, it's a Holden, much better than anything Pontiac would put out on their own. I thought the 06 had the 6.0 400hp version? THe previous models had the 5.7 rated at 350.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ryans E39 said:


> M5 is a project car not yet completed, and it also has a salvage title (that's why a 20 year old college student can afford it )
> 
> I wouldn't go that far, it handled pretty nice in real world conditions. It's not too often we shift at the redline and stay in 1/2 gear for 60 seconds while dodging stationary pedestrians...
> 
> I thought it felt nice, as previously stated, it's a Holden, much better than anything Pontiac would put out on their own. I thought the 06 had the 6.0 400hp version? THe previous models had the 5.7 rated at 350.


I see.

Lol @ your second comment.

'06 has the LS2 400 HP V8 from the 'vettes.

Automatic is 4 speed and the manual is 6 speed.

In '06 you could also get a body kit from the factory that made the front and rear diffusers more aggressive.

If you're really worried about handling, throw a suspension on it.

I know a guy who had two GTOs, both were turbo'd, one was 1000 hp with a single turbo and that car would light up the tires going 80 mph, the next one he had was a 660 hp one with twin turbos and was much more drivable, but still crazy fast.

They're great cars for the money, no doubt, but you might want to look at an '02+ Cobra.


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

Look at the C6. Its lighter, sits lower, handles way better, and has the grunt to match...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> I know a guy who had two GTOs, both were turbo'd, *one was 1000 hp *with a single turbo and that car would light up the tires going 80 mph, the next one he had was a* 660 hp* one with twin turbos and was much more drivable, but still crazy fast.
> 
> They're great cars for the money, no doubt, but you might want to look at an '02+ Cobra.


haha, that sounds like a good way to die very quickly :rofl:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

1love said:


> Look at the C6. Its lighter, sits lower, handles way better, and has the grunt to match...


Tell me where I can find one for $11k that isn't just a body with wheels and I'll buy them all day long.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Ryans E39 said:


> . While it was pretty neat inside, (the seats are pretty cool, and the short shifter is really fun), the engine felt completely gutless below 5k RPM. I almost stalled it out trying not to rev it so fricken high!


Don't drive an RX-8 like a BMW. Redline is 9K. Gotta let that motor spin up and make horsepower. There is no torque. Newer RX-8s are better. Mazda improved the motor and the gearing.

I've auto crossed an RX-8. It is a wonderful chassis crippled by the motor. Few 4-seat cars in that price range corner as well or pull away from a stop light as poorly as an RX-8.

For me the deal killer is the fuel economy. RX-8's drink fuel like a monster SUV.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Don't drive an RX-8 like a BMW. Redline is 9K. Gotta let that motor spin up and make horsepower. There is no torque. Newer RX-8s are better. Mazda improved the motor and the gearing.
> 
> I've auto crossed an RX-8. It is a wonderful chassis crippled by the motor. Few 4-seat cars in that price range corner as well or pull away from a stop light as poorly as an RX-8.
> 
> For me the deal killer is the fuel economy. RX-8's drink fuel like a monster SUV.


I've driven an Rx7 before, when I said I didn't want to rev it too high, I meant as I was leaving the dealership. I didn't want them to regret giving me the keys (i may wanna go there in the future to test drive )
It's too bad they couldn't have gone with something like the engine in the S2000, high revving, same power, and is probably capable of better than 23 mpg...


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah my mistake it has a 6.0 liter LS2, I believe I mixed up the engines with the new Camaro. There are quite a few GTO's selling around here for 15k that are o5's and 06's so it is jsut a matter of time.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> I see.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

GTO ftmfw

I think you have a winner 

super cheap to mod too lot's of stuff available as they have been around for a while now

dooooo it!!!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Don't drive an RX-8 like a BMW. Redline is 9K. Gotta let that motor spin up and make horsepower. There is no torque. Newer RX-8s are better. Mazda improved the motor and the gearing.
> 
> *I've auto crossed an RX-8. It is a wonderful chassis crippled by the motor.* Few 4-seat cars in that price range corner as well or pull away from a stop light as poorly as an RX-8.
> 
> For me the deal killer is the fuel economy. RX-8's drink fuel like a monster SUV.


Really? Is that why the E36 M3, Nissan 350Z, Porsche 968, etc. i.e. cars with a lot more motor, get trounced by it, even in the SCCA Pro Solo series that has a dual drag strip start/straightaway? Oh wait, that's with the very best National level drivers behind the wheel. I suppose that does make a difference ....

You nailed it on the fuel economy though.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> Really? Is that why the E36 M3, Nissan 350Z, Porsche 968, etc. i.e. cars with a lot more motor, get trounced by it, even in the SCCA Pro Solo series that has a dual drag strip start/straightaway? Oh wait, that's with the very best National level drivers behind the wheel. I suppose that does make a difference ....
> 
> You nailed it on the fuel economy though.


Oh I agree the RX-8 is fantastic on an Autocross course. I didn't know how to drive it properly. Would have been great to have an instructor in the passenger seat.

Zero low-end torque hurts sales. Off the line, an RX-8 doesn't push you back in the seats the way a GTO will.

I wonder how many test-drivers have the RX-8 in 3rd when it should be in 1st. Its also impossible to know how well the car handles on a test drive.

I'd like the car even if it did 0-60 in 8 seconds. We seriously considered a new one in 2006. When fuel spiked to over $4/gallon I was glad we passed.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> They're great cars for the money, no doubt, but you might want to look at an '02+ Cobra.


No such thing as a '02 Cobra (except the NA V8 in Australia). You are thinking of '03

The '01 was naturally aspirated 4.6l, aluminum block, DOHC V8. '03 was Supercharged, 4.6l, iron block, V8. The '01 was rated at 320hp and the '03 was 390hp. My buddy's had exhaust, intake, lower idler pulley, and tune, and it put down 450hp, 460tq. The one and only run with that set up (Moroso in WPB) was mid 11's and he was kicked off the track because he had no cage.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

'Cane said:


> No such thing as a '02 Cobra (except the NA V8 in Australia). You are thinking of '03
> 
> The '01 was naturally aspirated 4.6l, aluminum block, DOHC V8. '03 was Supercharged, 4.6l, iron block, V8. The '01 was rated at 320hp and the '03 was 390hp. My buddy's had exhaust, intake, lower idler pulley, and tune, and it put down 450hp, 460tq. The one and only run with that set up (Moroso in WPB) was mid 11's and he was kicked off the track because he had no cage.


You're correct. The supercharged cobras are fast as hell and were actually good at handling.


----------

